# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Lucifer

## Katzndogz

Is anyone watching this.   Satan is a pleasant, funny, white guy who cares about others.   The angel is a nasty black guy that no one likes.

----------

Madison (04-19-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

I love this show. It's well written and funny. The lead actor, Tom Ellis, is mesmerizing, adorable, and funny. I dearly hope it gets a season 2.

----------

Madison (04-19-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

Check this out/great stuff. Funny, charming, devilish~

----------


## Trinnity

He's seeing a shrink.


And boinking her too.

----------



----------


## MrMike

> He's seeing a shrink.
> 
> 
> And boinking her too.



so... he's um.. getting shrink-wrapped?

----------



----------


## MrMike

Okay... I watched a few of your samples.  Looks gay...

Sorry

----------


## Trinnity

> Okay... I watched a few of your samples.  Looks gay...
> 
> Sorry


Not gay. He's screwing every girl in sight. And in some scenes, in bed with 2 or 3 at a time.  He owns a night club and has these leather clad women dancing on platforms. So sorry you missed out on all that stuff, Mike.  :Rofl:

----------


## Katzndogz

I like it.  I do question the devil being the good guy and the angel being the bad guy.  Not to mention how this falls in with the black opinion of white devils.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I like it.  I do question the devil being the good guy and the angel being the bad guy.  Not to mention how this falls in with the black opinion of white devils.


Lol at white Devils. I always thought Da Devil was red!
Ive watched a few episodes. It's not bad and I do like the nightclub he runs. I never noticed the name. 
The Devils Den would be appropriate.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Not gay. He's screwing every girl in sight. And in some scenes, in bed with 2 or 3 at a time.  He owns a night club and has these leather clad women dancing on platforms. So sorry you missed out on all that stuff, Mike.


Having a forked tongue will get you a lot of dates.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

MrMike (04-19-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

> I like it.  I do question the devil being the good guy and the angel being the bad guy.  Not to mention how this falls in with the black opinion of white devils.


He said in last night's episode, he's not evil, he _punishes_ evil. I think that's the plot devise that allows the character to do good and feel altruistic. But he's a naughty boy for sure. Loves the booze and the ladies. 




> Lol at white Devils. I always thought Da Devil was red!
> Ive watched a few episodes. It's not bad and I do like the nightclub he runs. *I never noticed the name.* 
> The Devils Den would be appropriate.


It's "Lux".

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

> I like it.  I do question the devil being the good guy and the angel being the bad guy.  Not to mention how this falls in with the black opinion of white devils.


I don't question it. I realize what they're doing.    I certainly am not going to tell someone not to watch it....that's your own choice and I respect that...and I have no trouble with it...but I've noticed this trend for a long long time.    It's all part of that making evil good and good evil.  

In this paranormal stuff....like the ufologists and the channelers...the entity keeps saying that they know Christ but they're just trying to straighten out where we got it wrong. Lucifer cares for us and brought us fire and knowledge and protection. There is not enough room to expound on all of it but I recommend a particular book..  Alien Intrusion by Gary Bates.

----------

Knightkore (04-19-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

Hopefully people understand TV is all fake. I do.

----------



----------


## Madison

For once since long time there`s a good show

I miss ``The Sopranos``.....R.I.P. James Gandolfini

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't think all people think it is fake.   Oh they realize these people are actors but they believe the paranormal stuff.

----------

Trinnity (04-19-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

look at some movies aimed for kids...the wicked fairy maleficent is portrayed as a loving godmother.   and some others.


why is Dora the explorer Hispanic?  and likely an illegal?

----------



----------


## QuaseMarco

> He's seeing a shrink.
> 
> 
> And boinking her too.


Is that so?..... copying the Sopranos.

----------


## Katzndogz

> I don't question it. I realize what they're doing.    I certainly am not going to tell someone not to watch it....that's your own choice and I respect that...and I have no trouble with it...but I've noticed this trend for a long long time.    It's all part of that making evil good and good evil.  
> 
> In this paranormal stuff....like the ufologists and the channelers...the entity keeps saying that they know Christ but they're just trying to straighten out where we got it wrong. Lucifer cares for us and brought us fire and knowledge and protection.     It's too long but I recommend a particular book..  Alien Intrusion by Gary Bates.


I like it and will continue to watch it.  But there seems to be a trend of giving traditional evil a pleasant face.

----------

Calypso Jones (04-19-2016)

----------


## OptimaFemina

> Hopefully people understand TV is all fake. I do.


The influence of television is not fake.  It is a way to insert subliminal messages into the hearts and minds of the people.  One needs to have a solid foundation of moral character to understand much of what is on TV now is not good.

----------

Calypso Jones (04-19-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I like it and will continue to watch it.  But there seems to be a trend of giving traditional evil a pleasant face.


Evil is subversive.... we are all subject to it from multiple sources 24/7. You can find evil both in church as well as the strip joint........ it's all in the interpretation of what you see,  and the intent of the players.

----------



----------


## Trinnity

> The influence of television is not fake.  It is a way to insert subliminal messages into the hearts and minds of the people.  One needs to have a solid foundation of moral character to understand much of what is on TV now is not good.


I know this. Many people do. Many don't.

----------

OptimaFemina (04-19-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

The worst of evil, posing as a reverend. These guys are political activists and they use the title of reverend to avoid paying taxes and for the shield of religion giving them honor, credibility and untouchability.  They're frauds and to be ignored and disavowed.

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

Matthew 7:15-20 
 “Beware of false prophets, who come to you in sheep's clothing but inwardly are ravenous wolves. You will recognize them by their fruits. Are grapes gathered from thornbushes, or figs from thistles? So, every healthy tree bears good fruit, but the diseased tree bears bad fruit. A healthy tree cannot bear bad fruit, nor can a diseased tree bear good fruit. Every tree that does not bear good fruit is cut down and thrown into the fire. ...      


*1 Timothy 4:1-5*
                    Now the Spirit expressly says that in later times some will depart from the faith by devoting themselves to deceitful spirits and teachings of demons, through the insincerity of liars whose consciences are seared, who forbid marriage and require abstinence from foods that God created to be received with thanksgiving by those who believe and know the truth. For everything created by God is good, and nothing is to be rejected if it is received with thanksgiving, for it is made holy by the word of God and prayer.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

Whoever thought up this show in Hollywood is a wacko.

But no, I do not watch it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

@Katzndogz....do you remember what you used to call Obama?   Was it Baron Samedi?   ObamaSamedi?   Something to do with voodoo. 

Seen that photo of him with Raul Castro?  All Obama needs is the hat and cane.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> The worst of evil, posing as a reverend. These guys are political activists and they use the title of reverend to avoid paying taxes and for the shield of religion giving them honor, credibility and untouchability.  They're frauds and to be ignored and disavowed.


Thank you for showing us what true evil is!  :Icon Cheers:

----------


## sargentodiaz

I watch the show and enjoy it. Lucifer was the older brother who wanted to deny Humanity free will. There is nothing indicating he was evil. Just exiled from his father's presence.

I've seen a couple of sites arguing at great length that it should be removed from the air.

I also read that it's been renewed for another season.   :Smiley20:

----------


## Roadmaster

It falls right in line with him being the good one. Yes it's just a TV show but also has an agenda for young minds.

----------

sandhurstdelta (04-19-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> I watch the show and enjoy it. Lucifer was the older brother who wanted to deny Humanity free will. There is nothing indicating he was evil. Just exiled from his father's presence.
> 
> I've seen a couple of sites arguing at great length that it should be removed from the air.
> 
> I also read that it's been renewed for another season.


Where do you get "the older brother" ???

He was an archangel of God who fell from grace.

There were 7 archangels.  Now there are 6 left.

You need to google this and read the Catholic and Jewish doctrine on it.

Nothing to do with "brothers".

----------


## KSigMason

I've never seen the show, but I don't have cable.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> look at some movies aimed for kids...the wicked fairy maleficent is portrayed as a loving godmother.   and some others.
> 
> 
> why is Dora the explorer Hispanic?  and likely an illegal?


 Lmao! I think I pulled something in my side. 
You Dora hater!!

----------


## OptimaFemina

> look at some movies aimed for kids...the wicked fairy maleficent is portrayed as a loving godmother.   and some others.
> 
> 
> why is Dora the explorer Hispanic?  and likely an illegal?


Thank God for Dora, she taught my son how to speak and understand Spanish (something his high school teacher couldn't do).  Now my son is bilingual.  I am so proud of him.  It is one of his many talents.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I've never seen the show, but I don't have cable.


You don't need cable. It on CW or something. I watch it broadcast on a anolog converter  box at the camp.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

I love it.  Never miss an episode.

----------


## MrMike

> I love it.  Never miss an episode.


It's gaaaaaaaaay.....

 :Wink:

----------


## Katzndogz

> @Katzndogz....do you remember what you used to call Obama?   Was it Baron Samedi?   ObamaSamedi?   Something to do with voodoo. 
> 
> Seen that photo of him with Raul Castro?  All Obama needs is the hat and cane.


Baron Samedi.  It's uncanny how much they look alike.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Thank God for Dora, she taught my son how to speak and understand Spanish (something his high school teacher couldn't do).  Now my son is bilingual.  I am so proud of him.  It is one of his many talents.


If my son spoke Spanish I would  disown him.  Spanish is a profanity so profound, an apology isn't possible.

----------


## sooda

> Thank God for Dora, she taught my son how to speak and understand Spanish (something his high school teacher couldn't do).  Now my son is bilingual.  I am so proud of him.  It is one of his many talents.


You should be proud of him .. mastering a second language takes work.

----------

OptimaFemina (04-19-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

WHY are we teaching kids a third world language.  Now I could understand French because at one time French was the language of business...then English became the language of business.   If it becomes Spanish we're all in a heap of trouble.

----------


## Katzndogz

It's the language of scrub women and gardeners who are too stupid to learn English.  We have to bend to them.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Whoever thought up this show in Hollywood is a wacko.
> 
> *But no, I do not watch it.*


That's a good thing..... you're too impressionable.  :Cool20:

----------


## sargentodiaz

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 


> That's a good thing..... you're too impressionable.

----------


## syrenn

> Is anyone watching this.   Satan is a pleasant, funny, white guy who cares about others.   The angel is a nasty black guy that no one likes.


loving it!!!

----------

